# Z finder junior on a Canon 60D



## kidsplayingsoccer (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey there, 

I'm going to be using my 60D to shoot some short films and documentaries, so I recently purchased a Z-finder junior.  I was just wondering if anyone has used these two devices together and if you could offer me some advice.  

The Z finder comes with two mounting options: an adhesive, or a metal base plate.  The adhesive method attaches a plastic square to the LCD monitor on the camera, which can then be attached to the Z finder.  This seems to be the simplest option, but then you're stuck with this plastic square on your LCD screen, which I think would prevent me from closing the screen.  As such, I initially opted for the metal base plate but can't seem to attach the Z finder securely enough.  

Does anyone have any experience with this stuff?  Any advice as to which might be the better option (or how to ensure the base plate is attached securely)?  I'm tempted to just use the adhesive square, but am a little frustrated that I will subsequently be unable to close my LCD monitor, should I want to detach the Z-finder. 

I'd appreciate any advice or input that anyone can offer.  Thanks so much!


----------



## CanonEOS (Jan 13, 2012)

When i shoot video on the 60D i only use the articulated screen that is what it was design for like a video cam there is no need to buy a Z finder IMO. You best idea is to buy a Rode mic for the 60D nice sound.


----------



## kidsplayingsoccer (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree, to a certain extent.  A lot of people have advised me to use a Z finder, though, and I agree why.  I think it'll help with stabilization and focusing on-the-fly.  Either way, I bought the thing and opened it so I might as well use it and would love to hear if anyone who uses one could tell me the best way to attach it...


----------



## kidsplayingsoccer (Jan 13, 2012)

Also- How many extender plates do yo use?  I want to make sure my focus is as sharp as possible.


----------



## CanonEOS (Jan 14, 2012)

Ask you self this many people buy video cams today but they don't use "Z finder" on them like i said the 60d was design the same way if some people advised you to buy it, Why didn't you ask them one question! (Can i see it on your 60D)?. you will always find people advise you to buy things that they never use them self.


----------



## kidsplayingsoccer (Jan 15, 2012)

I understand that the Z-finder is not crucial and that people DO shoot  video without them.  NEVERTHELESS, I like the idea of the z-finder.   There's no glare and I can see exactly what I'm shooting.  It helps  stabilize the video better.  I would ask my questions to the people that  advised me but they are currently out of the  country shooting things and don't have access to their e-mails, so I  thought I would come to this forum.  

I appreciate your responses  but am not looking to start a debate as to whether or not the Z-finder  is necessary.  I was just wondering how to attach it properly.  In any  event, while tinkering I managed to attach it properly, so now all I  need to know is how many extender plates to use.  I can see through the  finder and things seem to be focusable with any amount of extender  plates, but I am not a professional and would like to hear what someone  else's eye has to say.  

Thanks again.


----------

